# Were moving to Silver Coast



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

My Husband and I are moving to the silver Coast in April - We will only be living there Part time for 2 years before we move pemanently. We were looking for any help and advise!
A couple of things - Any one have any contacts for removals from NW England.
Are there any air lines that accept Dogs?
Any other help and advise would be most welcome.

Thank you


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



saw said:


> My Husband and I are moving to the silver Coast in April - We will only be living there Part time for 2 years before we move pemanently. We were looking for any help and advise!
> A couple of things - Any one have any contacts for removals from NW England.
> Are there any air lines that accept Dogs?
> Any other help and advise would be most welcome.
> ...


First welcome to the Forum. 

From your questions it looks like you are at the start of your journey in moving to a better life. My i suggest using the search function where you will find masses of information. There are a number of topics like my region of Portugal and Tips for home buyers at the top of this page worth a good look.

It's not as easy as asking a few questions there is so much to learn if you want to move and not have problems day after day.

It took me four years before i got to make my move and i used that time to amass a vast amount of information. When you find something of help just Bookmark it or what every Internet explorer calls Bookmarks. You can go back to things easily and quickly.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Airlines & dogs, you need the main carriers not Ryanair, Easyjet etc so you'll probably need to look at Heathrow and Gatwick or driving.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

saw said:


> My Husband and I are moving to the silver Coast in April - We will only be living there Part time for 2 years before we move pemanently. We were looking for any help and advise!
> A couple of things - Any one have any contacts for removals from NW England.
> Are there any air lines that accept Dogs?
> Any other help and advise would be most welcome.
> ...


Hi there and a very warm welcome to our Forum. :welcome:
A very reliable remover is 

Fred Morris
FM Transport
Tel: +44 (0) 1 582 499 836
Mob: +44 (0) 7 977 754 389
Web: European Transport Services

He knows the Silver Coast area very well and does frequent runs back and forth.

Britiah Airways and Tap both accept dogs.
But have you thought of the ferry to Santander.
We have not long done the run with our two rescue baby boxers and the journey was great. We also brought our older boxer boy out the same way when we first arrived here 5 yearas ago.
One of the Brittany Ferry ferries now has dog friendly cabins the Cap Finistere. But we choose to travel on the Pont Aven. The dog kennels on board are good and you ca havhe access to the kennels at ANY time. 

For anything else just find your feet on the forum (Portugal section) and you will find a lot of information there.

Where are you moving to on the Silver Coast? We may be near neighbours


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum, good luck with your plans.


----------

